# The End Times: Gotrek and Felix - Slayer (20th March)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/slayer-hardback.html

The Slayer's destiny is revealed in the final novel of the Gotrek and Felix series.

With their friendship in tatters after a series of betrayals, Gotrek and Felix march south at the head of a ragtag army, intent upon driving the forces of Chaos out of the Empire and returning Felix to his wife. But Gotrek’s doom is at hand, and great powers are at work to ensure that he meets it. With enemies on all sides and destiny calling, Felix must make a choice: to follow Gotrek into the darkness that awaits him, or to abandon his oldest friend once and for all.


Now this one sounds like a pageturner! Will Gotrek finally find a worldshattering doom? Or is there something more afoot in the game? Theres after all still 2 dwarven ancestor gods needing to make an appearance. I could easilly imagine Gotrek becomming the avatar of Grimnir.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I should maybe pick up the Gotrek and Felix saga. It got shit after Bill King left it. 

Actually, it got a bit shit at Vampire Slayer, if not Beastslayer. At least the Ulrika novels were good, though.

Is there like a 3rd Generation of novels? After I think it was Orc or Zombieslayer when it got really fucking ridiculous and I had to put them down.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Now this one sounds like a pageturner! Will Gotrek finally find a worldshattering doom? Or is there something more afoot in the game? Theres after all still 2 dwarven ancestor gods needing to make an appearance. I could easilly imagine Gotrek becomming the avatar of Grimnir.


Ever since Teclis told Gotrek that the Axe of Grimnir was changing him, that is roughly how I thought the series would end. I always thought the final book would be called Godslayer and would feature Gotrek facing down an enemy worthy to be a God, and I assumed Thanquol would finally meet his end there as well, and that rather than dying Gotrek would become the Fourth Dwarven Ancestor God. 

Perhaps that could still happen...



Vaz said:


> Is there like a 3rd Generation of novels? After I think it was Orc or Zombieslayer when it got really fucking ridiculous and I had to put them down.


Yeah, there are technically four generations of G&F.

1st Gen: Trollslayer - Giantslayer (Bill King)
2nd Gen: Orcslayer - Zombieslayer (Nathan Long)
3rd Gen: G&F Adventures (Josh Reynolds and David Guymer)
4th Gen: End Times (David Guymer)

The third generation of G&F contains Road of Skulls, City of the Damned, The Serpent Queen, The Lost Tales and Curse of the Everliving. They are self-contained adventures that can take place anywhere in the series, and each one is pretty damn good too. Road of Skulls easily ranks up there with Daemonslayer and Skavenslayer, City of the Damned is fairly enjoyable though the time dilation events in the book are a little tough to follow, and The Serpent Queen is a definite contendor for 3rd or 4th best G&F book.

I for one can't wait for Slayer. Especially since the BL article on it has teased that certain villains *cough* Arek Daemonclaw *cough* Skjalandir *cough* Thanquol *cough* the Bloodthirster of Karag Dum. Ahem... will be making appearances in some form or another. G&F has been a hell of a ride and I look forward to seeing how the story of Warhammer's most infamous duo comes to a close.

(Since 1999 when Trollslayer was published we've had; 17 novels, 1 anthology, 2 audios, and plenty of short stories. I'd say G&F have had a great run. :grin


LotN


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently downloaded the whole series, along with the Darkblade books, and wasn't sure which to start reading. This might swing it for me.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I recently downloaded the whole series, along with the Darkblade books, and wasn't sure which to start reading. This might swing it for me.


Well considering the series is seventeen novels long, maybe you should read G&F, Darkblade, G&F, Darkblade... you get the idea.


LotN


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm stoked, and will have to make sure I finish the rest of the series before picking the end times ones up.

And yeah, I definitely think this is the end of Gotrek; but more importantly I want to find out what happened to the pair. I know the first of the novels had them split, which means Felix broke his oath, but what led to that considering all the pair went through and him being immortal.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

'Slayer' is a very good book. If David Guymer would give me his permission, i will post a spoiler free review here


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

As long as it's in spoilers. Or preferably, post it in the reviews forum.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it, a quite worthy finale to the series. Gotrek recieving his long overdue and absolutely epic doom yet, that never will be surpassed.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Finished it, a quite worthy finale to the series. Gotrek recieving his long overdue and absolutely epic doom yet, that never will be surpassed.


Could you PM me the following spoilers; what is Gotrek's doom? Do Felix and Kat live through the book? And if so does the book say what becomes of them later?


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Could you PM me the following spoilers; what is Gotrek's doom? Do Felix and Kat live through the book? And if so does the book say what becomes of them later?
> 
> 
> LotN


Major spoiler, read at your own peril - Gotrek's Doom, Felix and Kat


Gotrek encounters Grimnir himself, the Vengeful Ancestor god at the Fortress of the First Slayer and the site of the warp gate that He closed in ages past. After a faceoff against the god and dying to him, Grimnir ressurrects him, whole. His ruined eye restored and granting him the second axe of Grimnir that once had been in the possession of the high king of the dwarves. Now truly the Heir of Grimnir, Gotrek takes upon himself Grimnir's doom to hold back the endless tides of Chaos, as the god's power is waning and Grimnir says it was his time to rejoin it to try to save it, even if he might most likely die. Hinting that Gotrek might become a god for a future world.

Felix attempts to talk Gotrek out of it, but he refuses and asks Felix to remember him, truly happy at long last. Felix is then returned to the world outside Grimnir's dolmen where it ends. Felix spending the last page of the book on chronicling Gotrek's doom in the dying light outside it.

And for Kat? during his time in the Fortress of the First Slayer, he was tested and had a meeting with her in her last moments and got to see their child, Rosa Jaeger during the Siege of Middenheim, getting closure with her and she is wanting him to let go, saying he had a future, but not with her, and that she was glad to be touched by his destiny, even if just for a short while.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> Major spoiler, read at your own peril - Gotrek's Doom, Felix and Kat
> 
> 
> Gotrek encounters Grimnir himself, the Vengeful Ancestor god at the Fortress of the First Slayer and the site of the warp gate that He closed in ages past. After a faceoff against the god and dying to him, Grimnir ressurrects him, whole. His ruined eye restored and granting him the second axe of Grimnir that once had been in the possession of the high king of the dwarves. Now truly the Heir of Grimnir, Gotrek takes upon himself Grimnir's doom to hold back the endless tides of Chaos, as the god's power is waning and Grimnir says it was his time to rejoin it to try to save it, even if he might most likely die. Hinting that Gotrek might become a god for a future world.
> ...


Wow;



Regarding that last part about Felix. Do you mean he is sent to the world where Gotrek becomes a God or he is sent back to the Warhammer world?



LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Wow;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The warhammer world is where Felix is returned to.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Brother Lucian said:


> The warhammer world is where Felix is returned to.


Ahh, well that's... sad.



Considering the fate of the Warhammer world it means that Felix is dead and consumed by Chaos, though Gotrek likely survives to another world. An ironic twist. Truthfully I had hoped that Felix would be one of the few who escape to another reality, and yet after all the adventures he has been on with Gotrek, his fate is to die alone in the apocalypse. 

Actually a little disappointed by that.



LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> Ahh, well that's... sad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TBH:



Just remember one thing. Felix's 'death' is not explicitly stated in the book, like most of the Incarnates seemingly perishing in Lord of the End Times. Who knows, maybe he will find a way out of the dying world. Or perhaps the Dolmen of Grimnir becomes a floating bubble part of the new world order. Its after all a major place of power. 

Perhaps the Dolmen of Gotrek would be a better name.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Just posted my spoiler free review to the forum :grin: Great book


----------

